# e brake handle removal



## johndddd (Dec 15, 2003)

is your e brake handle covered with real leather? i've tried to remove it and it will not come off it has hard plastic covered with real leather. is this the same as yours?

did you cut thru the hard black plastic and leather cover?


----------



## Cowboy Bebop (May 17, 2003)

My M3 is leather wrapped around hard plastic.
This can be removed with a Hairdyer and pliers.

Wrap the handle with a cloth after heating and grab with the pliars and twist back and forth... it should come off.


----------



## johndddd (Dec 15, 2003)

thank you will try again tomorrow.


----------

